# Aokp 4.3 for nexus 7 grouper?



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone have a link for grouper aokp 4.3 official or unofficial?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nevermind, there is a thread in xda

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

